# ECS 945P-A Audio Drivers?



## Snake05 (Apr 29, 2009)

I just built a second rig out of some spare parts, and I cannot find the drivers anywhere for the integrated audio on the ECS 945P-A (V1.1).  Google is not being very helpful in the searching... Anyone know where I can find the driver?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 29, 2009)

Try www.ECS.com.tw


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 29, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Try www.ECS.com.tw



That's the first place I checked... Has the Bios updates, LAN Drivers, and even a manual to download, but no audio drivers... Know of any (reliable) third party sites that I could use?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 29, 2009)

What realtek onboard is it? Any drivers for that card should work. Even 2.1.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2009)

just try realteks AC97 driver.


----------



## nafets (Apr 29, 2009)

The ECS 945P-A uses the Realtek ALC655 or ALC880 HD audio chip (depending on MB revision).

You can and should use Realtek's latest HD Audio codec drivers (R2.22).

Should work great...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2009)

well there we go, nafets says its HD, so use the realtek HD driver.


----------

